# knuckles



## Michaelkun

Hi!
I would like to know how to say "knuckles" (see image 1) in Korean. I found in some sites that they can be called "손가락 마디" or "손가락 관절", but when I look for these terms in Google, I find out both refer to "finger joints" (see image 2), so I wonder if exists a specific term only for "knuckles" (the joints that are prominent when the fingers are clenched in the palm, as for hitting).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Michaelkun,

Yes, a specific term for indicating *"a clenched fist with knuckle"* does exist in Korean. Since you already know a more anatomic (and literally correct) term for "knuckles", "손가락 마디," *those knuckles indicated in the first image (the one with a clenched fist) *are translated as "*정권*". (A lot of boxers, combat Taekwondo fighters tend to have a flat "정권" due to their intense "정권 단련", "정권 지르기" routines.)
(Just a side note, "주먹" refers to a clenched fist. "주먹을 쥐다" basically means "to clench one's fist".)

As for the second image with a wide-open palm, your translation is spot-on: "손가락 마디" or "관절". As you may know already "관절" specifically refers to the joint. The same goes for "마디" which means the junction where two bones meet (i.e. the joint). Hope this helps.


----------



## Michaelkun

pcy0308 said:


> Hello Michaelkun,
> 
> Yes, a specific term for indicating *"a clenched fist with knuckle"* does exist in Korean. Since you already know a more anatomic (and literally correct) term for "knuckles", "손가락 마디," *those knuckles indicated in the first image (the one with a clenched fist) *are translated as "*정권*". (A lot of boxers, combat Taekwondo fighters tend to have a flat "정권" due to their intense "정권 단련", "정권 지르기" routines.)
> (Just a side note, "주먹" refers to a clenched fist. "주먹을 쥐다" basically means "to clench one's fist".)
> 
> As for the second image with a wide-open palm, your translation is spot-on: "손가락 마디" or "관절". As you may know already "관절" specifically refers to the joint. The same goes for "마디" which means the junction where two bones meet (i.e. the joint). Hope this helps.



Thank you so much, "정권" is the word I was searching for! 대단히 감사합니다 !!


----------

